# What do you do to make cooking easier?



## Two Knots

You can freeze milk.








Yes, You Can Freeze Milk to Save for Later — Here’s How


Did you know that you can freeze milk? Follow these directions for how to freeze milk the right way, and you can keep it for up to 3 months.




www.firstforwomen.com


----------



## Colbyt

How do you dehydrate eggs?

For omelets, scrambled or cooking you can freeze them.


----------



## wooleybooger

Our freezer is absolutely full TK.
Colbyt, I have a Presto dehydrator for fruits, veggies and eggs. Dehydrated eggs make bad scrambled eggs. I use them in cornbread and other baking.


----------



## Two Knots

my freezer is full as well...I have a french door fridge that has a pretty good pull out freezer 
drawer and then we built in a small under the counter freezer inside a cabinet. That’s packed as well. 
Anyhow, my big kitchen trick to make things easier - is to get my main man to be my souse chef. We enjoy doing it together, and many fingers make less work...


----------



## Colbyt

We are all over-freezer-achievers I am trying to figure out where the heck I'm going to stuff a turkey in there. If it should die it would be a bigger loss than the stock market.


----------



## Startingover

What do I do to make cooking easier? 
Glad you asked.

promise not to get a petition to ban me if I tell you. Sometimes I get home at 7 or 7:30 and I’m tired but hungry. A lady told me to try Idaho instant potatoes and I did and they’re pretty good. Then my girlfriend back in Ohio uses a Southeastern Mills roasted chicken gravy mix which I can’t find that here, so I got a jar of Heinz Chicken gravy and I thought it was good. So, a big bowl of mashed potatoes smothered in gravy and it hit the spot.

I used to cook more on weekends but haven’t lately.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nothing wrong with instant mashed taters. I keep them in me emergency stash. I don't know about that Heinz stuff though. I wonder about a seasoned roux made with schmaltz or bacon grease. I've just gotten a light bulb over my haid. Our dishwasher died years ago. Just two of us and almost nothing to wash the way I do things so didn't get another. I think a small freezer might fit in it's place.









How to make schmaltz


Schmaltz can be made with any amount of skin and fat. The butcher or farmer you buy your chicken from will often save skin and fat for you on request. If you like to make chicken soup, save all the skin and fat before you put the bird in the pot. If you roast a chicken regularly, you can pull...




www.splendidtable.org


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> We are all over-freezer-achievers I am trying to figure out where the heck I'm going to stuff a turkey in there. If it should die it would be a bigger loss than the stock market.


The turkey is alive?


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> Nothing wrong with instant mashed taters. I keep them in me emergency stash. I don't know about that Heinz stuff though. I wonder about a seasoned roux made with schmaltz or bacon grease. I've just gotten a light bulb over my haid. Our dishwasher died years ago. Just two of us and almost nothing to wash the way I do things so didn't get another. I think a small freezer might fit in it's place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to make schmaltz
> 
> 
> Schmaltz can be made with any amount of skin and fat. The butcher or farmer you buy your chicken from will often save skin and fat for you on request. If you like to make chicken soup, save all the skin and fat before you put the bird in the pot. If you roast a chicken regularly, you can pull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.splendidtable.org


Never heard the word ‘schmaltz’ before. Interesting. Weather has cooled slightly and I’m thinking of making and freezing chili!


----------



## Nik333

@Startingover - do you like salads? I don't consider this cooking exactly but it is a time saver. There are lots of pre-prepared salads in smaller plastic bags. They have an assortment of fresh greens, carrots, cabbage and often garnish like cranberries, & nuts, as well as a dressing. I really like the Dijon dressing. They are only $3 & change. You can add a favorite meat. I add smoke salmon, alot. ( The firm kind). You could add eggs, sliced chicken, ham, beef, etc.

Near the salads in the produce area are packages of pre-cooked Fajita meat. It's really quite good. A better meat than something like baloney..

That would give you some protein with your potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Bud9051

One of my many kitchen tricks is to buy 3+ pound packages of hamburger and toss them into my oversize pan with lid. I just simmer it to brown, remove all grease and water, and when cool enough go at it like mom's old fashioned turkey stuffing, both hands. Once massaged into small pieces into zip bags and into the freezer. Many dishes I cook use browned burgar so always have some ready to go.

Consolidates the cleanup as well.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Never heard the word ‘schmaltz’ before. Interesting. Weather has cooled slightly and I’m thinking of making and freezing chili!


Check it out Startingover.









What Is Schmaltz and How Can You Use It?


It's less expensive than duck fat, but just as delicious.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> One of my many kitchen tricks is to buy 3+ pound packages of hamburger and toss them into my oversize pan with lid. I just simmer it to brown, remove all grease and water, and when cool enough go at it like mom's old fashioned turkey stuffing, both hands. Once massaged into small pieces into zip bags and into the freezer. Many dishes I cook use browned burgar so always have some ready to go.
> 
> Consolidates the cleanup as well.
> 
> Bud


Interesting Bud. I use FoodSaver vacuum (zipper bag) bags for freezing long term. I freeze uncooked and it last a long time in those bags. Expensive but reusable.


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> @Startingover - do you like salads? I don't consider this cooking exactly but it is a time saver. There are lots of pre-prepared salads in smaller plastic bags. They have an assortment of fresh greens, carrots, cabbage and often garnish like cranberries, & nuts, as well as a dressing. I really like the Dijon dressing. They are only $3 & change. You can add a favorite meat. I add smoke salmon, alot. ( The firm kind). You could add eggs, sliced chicken, ham, beef, etc.
> 
> Near the salads in the produce area are packages of pre-cooked Fajita meat. It's really quite good. A better meat than something like baloney..
> 
> That would give you some protein with your potatoes and gravy.


Nik, Yes, those bagged salads are very good. I eat them all the time mostly at work for lunch. I was suspicious of pre-cooked Fajita meat but I’ll give it a try. I’ve never been one to try anything new unless somebody tells me it’s good. Thanks. The fridge at work is in my office which is a big room. so I nibble all day. There are cheese sticks, Danion probiotic drinks, yogurt and pudding, ice cream cups, dried apricots and chips. We’re relocating soon and it’ll be a good thing if the fridge is in a different room! Maybe that’s why I don’t feel like cooking at night.


----------



## wooleybooger

Another thing I do to make it easier for me is keeping a large supply of paper plates and bowls and using them. Less dishes to wash. Of course with company the real stuff comes out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

what makes cooking easier ???
when my wife is cooking, I stay out of her way.
when I am cooking, she stays out of my way..
that right there makes the whole cooking experience much easier on both of us.

is that what you mean ??

.


----------



## wooleybooger

Well yes though I hadn't thought of that because I had to help her sometimes but now she can't handle much cooking anymore so I do it all.


----------



## Nik333

I've always been surprised at people that have to have the kitchen to themselves. I guess it depends on how you grew up.


----------



## Startingover

Daughter gets twitchy if I’m within 2” of her in the kitchen. I can’t cook if someone’s yapping in my ear.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I've always been surprised at people that have to have the kitchen to themselves. I guess it depends on how you grew up.


 You must not have a small kitchen Nikki. We have a very good kitchen arrangement for prep and cooking but two people sometimes get in each other's way.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> You must not have a small kitchen Nikki. We have a very good kitchen arrangement for prep and cooking but two people sometimes get in each other's way.


 I've had all kinds of kitchens. I think it has more to do with the personality of the cook.


----------



## Yodaman

We tend to cook big main entree dishes about every two or three days. So you guessed it, a day or two of leftovers. Side dishes could be fresh steamed, frozen or canned vegetables. Lunch is normally tossed salad and mixed nuts and a pc of fruit. The salads and nuts are pre-mixed in larger bowls. Breakfast, gets real simple. Programmable coffee pot goes off at six.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah I do big entrees also.


----------



## turbo4

My wife loves when i help her cook, not the actual cooking but cleaning up all the mess afterward.


----------



## ungerein

Making everyday kitchen chores easier is exactly what life hacks are for. And most importantly, they are simple, easily doable and save almost every day. If you need to cook several dishes at once, and there is only enough time for one, use this method. Divide the baking sheet into three parts using foil, forming the sides. And put the meat marinated in different ways in each part. I also use gloves from https://medrux.com/nitrile-gloves-food-safe / for cooking. I think it allows for more sterile management in the kitchen.


----------



## J. V.

Cook more and use leftovers or freeze. I made a giant pot of chili and beans last yesterday. When I went downstairs to put left overs in chest freezer I found two big containers already made.
I will never own a chest freezer again. I always find myself emptying it to find something.


----------



## turbo4

J. V. said:


> I will never own a chest freezer again. I always find myself emptying it to find something.


You tend to put more in than take out. Im trying to get in the habit of going through it before cooking something new.


----------



## huesmann

That's why I like uprights better—if you have to excavate, it's usually just one shelf.


----------



## turbo4

I categorize food in rice saks that goes right to the bottom. That way it dont get all mixed up. I try not to fill it more than half or 3/4 full as well. One of the nice things about a chest freezer even if you forget to close the lid everything will remain frozen. We have 2 ,a his and hers. She tends to have hers filled right to the lid.


----------



## Two Knots

We used to have an upright freezer down the basement. It was too big for us, plus running down stairs to grab something out of the freezer got old. When we built our kitchen 15 years ago we built a cabinet for an under the counter freezer., and gave away the upright freezer…Between this little freezer and the freezer in our French Door Fridge, it’s just right. And it made my life easier.
The freezer rolls in and out for cleaning under it.
Here it is open.








and closed


----------



## Old Thomas

My wife loves to cook. That makes it as easy as it gets for me.


----------



## turbo4

Most of my kids only need a microwave in their kitchen to heat water for noodles. My 25yr old daughter uses her stove for more counter space. They constantly ordering take out at great cost to them from door dash. My wife and myself have always cooked .Take out was rare. So its not from following our habits. They will eat just about everything we cook, but only if we cook it. This thanksgiving im only making the turkey the rest is up to them.We will see.


----------



## Two Knots

turbo4…I hope your making the stuffing too! I wouldn’t entrust stuffing making to anyone.


----------



## turbo4

The turkey involves brining and smoking so i have to do that for sure. I really should do home made stuffing too,its been awhile.


----------



## wooleybooger

For stuffing/dressing I like a Paula Deen recipe we have in one of her cookbooks. I haven't run across it on the internet.


----------



## Two Knots

I just looked up Deen’s stuffing recipe. I know I wouldn’t like it cause it has sausage and rice and saltine crackers in it. We should start a stuffing thread.  My friends family makes a bit of sausage stuffing
and stuffs it in the turkeys neck. ( it’s Italian stuffing)


----------



## wooleybooger

That's not the one and there are several. Cornbread, biscuits, sage, chicken stock and I don't remember the rest. A stuffing thread sounds good. Expecting grandson shortly to help me fix the riding mower so I can't start on now but I'll get the book out later.


----------



## BigJim

We like to make a lot then freeze it also, sure saves time. The part I really hate is thawing the food out, it takes so long and if thawed in our micro wave, it makes the food taste different and not very good. I plan to make a big pot of chili today.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, have you ever tried thawing in the microwave on a low temperature, like # 5 …and just do it enough to make it defrost, but not all the way defrosted - as you don’t want it to start cooking the food.


----------



## wooleybooger

Wasn't Paula Deen but Fanny Flagg's Original Whistlestop Cafe Cookbook.


----------



## J. V.

turbo4 said:


> I categorize food in rice saks that goes right to the bottom. That way it dont get all mixed up. I try not to fill it more than half or 3/4 full as well.


I have considered this as well with string tags so I can locate the item I am searching for.


Two Knots said:


> turbo4…I hope your making the stuffing too! I wouldn’t entrust stuffing making to anyone.


Same here. I do the turkey and stuffing.


turbo4 said:


> The turkey involves brining and smoking so i have to do that for sure. I really should do home made stuffing too,its been awhile.





Two Knots said:


> Jim, have you ever tried thawing in the microwave on a low temperature, like # 5 …and just do it enough to make it defrost, but not all the way defrosted - as you don’t want it to start cooking the food.


I only wet brined once. Its hard to find those big bags around here. Now I dry brine in the fridge. Uncovered. This way it really helps you get a good crispy skin.
Knot. Your microwave does not have a defrost setting? I would never trust mine to thaw even for a little bit. I select the defrost setting and the weight. I purposely use half the weight to start. The microwave will warn you to check it long before its thawed out. It still requires attention.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Jim, have you ever tried thawing in the microwave on a low temperature, like # 5 …and just do it enough to make it defrost, but not all the way defrosted - as you don’t want it to start cooking the food.


Sorry, I didn't see your post until now.

We do have the thaw button on our microwave, but for some reason it makes the food taste a little different.

I found a way to thaw since this thread. I just put a lid on the pot and turn the heat on kinda low and let it thaw from there. It does take a while, but it makes a difference in taste. Thanks Joanne.


----------



## J. V.

BigJim said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post until now.
> 
> We do have the thaw button on our microwave, but for some reason it makes the food taste a little different.
> 
> I found a way to thaw since this thread. I just put a lid on the pot and turn the heat on kinda low and let it thaw from there. It does take a while, but it makes a difference in taste. Thanks Joanne.


I never tasted anything different when heating or defrosting in the microwave. 
Another alternative is to use an AL plate. I use the oblong grill pan that goes on our gas range top.
Remove packaging, especially the foam trays many meats come on. Wrap with one layer of plastic wrap and place on the AL surface. This will cut defrosting time in half. 
I can defrost hamburger patties in about an hour using the plate. However this is very dependent on room temp and plate temp.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post until now.
> 
> We do have the thaw button on our microwave, but for some reason it makes the food taste a little different.
> 
> I found a way to thaw since this thread. I just put a lid on the pot and turn the heat on kinda low and let it thaw from there. It does take a while, but it makes a difference in taste. Thanks Joanne.


I have to agree with BigJim. Using the defrost setting built into the MWs does it much too fast. I use the power % button and depending on the size of the meat might use 50, 40 or 30% power in small time batches and I turn the meat between cycles as it seems to thaw quicker on the bottom. I would rather have a bit of ice in the middle than partially cooked meat. Partially cooked == flavor altered.


----------



## J. V.

Colbyt said:


> I have to agree with BigJim. Using the defrost setting built into the MWs does it much too fast. I use the power % button and depending on the size of the meat might use 50, 40 or 30% power in small time batches and I turn the meat between cycles as it seems to thaw quicker on the bottom. I would rather have a bit of ice in the middle than partially cooked meat. Partially cooked == flavor altered.


And the reason I stay with the microwave and check every minute or so to be sure its not getting hot. My microwave wants a weight entered for defrost. I just pick about 1/2 the weight and it works great. Of course I keep a very close eye on it and add more weight if required.
I use this method before putting the meat on the AL plate. Just to get it jumped started.


----------

